# I asked to stay but she wouldn't listen



## boldslayer

hola a todos me podrian explicar como traducirian esta frase solo se que esta en pasado,y si me dan una regla gramatical seria perfecto gracias por su ayuda


----------



## danielfranco

Un par de cosas, antes de comenzar:
El pronombre "yo" se escribe con mayúscula en inglés: "I"
Y me pregunto si la oración no debería decir: "I asked *her* to stay, but she wouldn't listen."

Saluditos,
D


----------



## ascension

danielfranco said:


> Y me pregunto si la oración no debería decir: "I asked *her* to stay, but she wouldn't listen."



Hola:

Puede ser que tengas toda la razón, pero a la vez puede ser que el hablante pidiera si el mismo se podía quedar. La oración orignal es perfectamente aceptable y significa que el hablante le pidió a ella quedarse pero ella no lo permitió.

Bueno, espero haberme explicado, a ver si boldslayer nos puede dar más contexto.


----------



## aundwyn

Si solo escribe 'I asked to stay, but she wouldn't listen.'; tiene la significado tambien  que el hablante le pidió a ella si él puede quedarse y ella no oiría su pregunta. 

Es mejor a decir, "I asked her to stay, but she wouldn't listen."
Tambien puede decir, "Iasked her to stay, but she wouldn't hear of it."


----------



## aundwyn

...lol..."I asked her to stay, but she wouldn't hear of it."


----------



## danielfranco

Bueno, pero me pregunto si no sería más correcto decir: "I asked _if I could_ stay, but she would have none of it…"

O sea, me pareció una frase truncada tal como se planteó originalmente. El infinitivo "to stay" aquí cumple la función de objeto directo, y por eso queda la interrogante: ¿A quién le pide que se quede?

D

P.D.— Hi, aundwyn! You can edit your own posts during the first twenty-four hours after having posted. Just click on the "edit" button, and fix anything you'd like. You can even erase the whole post, if you wish.
Okay, toodles for now.


----------



## ascension

danielfranco said:


> Bueno, pero me pregunto si no sería más correcto decir: "I asked _if I could_ stay, but she would have none of it…"
> 
> O sea, me pareció una frase truncada tal como se planteó originalmente. El infinitivo "to stay" aquí cumple la función de objeto directo, y por eso queda la interrogante: ¿A quién le pide que se quede?



Es cierto danielfranco. Creo que depende del contexto. No se si sería "más correcto," pero por lo menos sería menos ambiguo.


----------



## boldslayer

I asked her to stay, but she wouldn't listen

esta es la frase correcta pero lo que me intriga es el uso del would en pasado tienen algunos ejemplos por favor


----------



## danielfranco

Gracias por aclarar la duda sobre la oración original.
Supongo que se usa "would" en pasado y subjuntivo por correspondencia con el verbo de la cláusula inicial, que está conjugado en pasado: I *asked* her to stay…

Le pedí que se quedara, pero no me hacía caso.

Creo.
D


----------



## macr

Lo que pasa es que la oración está incompleta, "I asked her to stay, but she wouldn't listen" ....pero wouldn't listen what???  Cuando la frase se arma de esta forma hay que complementarla si no no tiene sentido, como en este caso.

por ejemplo: 

I asked her to stay but she wouldn't listen my explanations.
Le pedí que se quedara pero no quiso escuchar mis explicaciones.


En este caso se relaciona con "disposición", como cuando se dice "would you like some drink?" quieres alguna bebida? o quieres tomar algo?, espero que sirva el ejemplo para aclarar un poco.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

aundwyn said:


> Si solo escribe 'I asked to stay, but she wouldn't listen.'; tiene la significado tambien  que el hablante le pidió a ella si él puede quedarse y ella no oiría su pregunta.
> 
> Es mejor a decir, "I asked her to stay, but she wouldn't listen."
> Tambien puede decir, "Iasked her to stay, but she wouldn't hear of it."



I asked her to stay, but she wouldn't hear of it?

I never would say that in English.


----------



## Forero

_Le pedí quedarme, pero no me quiso escuchar.
_(_A ella_)_ le pedí que me permitiera quedarme, pero no quiso oírme.
_


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Forero said:


> _Le pedí quedarme, pero no me quiso escuchar.
> _(_A ella_)_ le pedí que me permitiera quedarme, pero no quiso oírme.
> _



Both good options.


----------



## jm_rp

aaarrgggh... 

Could we please focus on the English grammar.. this is also something that I don't understand.

Why do u use in English "would" in this sentence, for a past action, instead of other past tenses? could you explain the meaning in other words? what is the rule? could you give other examples?

I asked her to stay, but she wouldn't listen
(Le pedí que se quedara, pero no me escucharía) <-- literally translated, this isnt correct in spanish.

why not? 
I asked her to stay, but she didnt listen
what is the difference?


thanks


----------



## Latuamacchina

Woultn't listen is like "refused to listen."


----------



## Södertjej

Puedes mirar este hilo antiguo, entre otros muchos, donde se trata este asunto. O este. O este


----------



## Forero

_Would_ is the past tense form of _will_, an auxiliary verb with several meanings, including being willing. It does not always correspond to future or conditional tense in Spanish.

By the way, future and conditional endings in Spanish are derived from the auxiliary verb _haber_, which also has/had several meanings, some but not all of which correspond to meanings of _will._


----------



## charliedays

hola, la respuesta es:

1. I asked her to stay but she wouldn't listen
Le pedí que se quedara pero no escuchaba

La mujer no escuchaba la petición pero probablemente al final si lo hizo.

and

2. I asked her to stay but she didn't listen
Le pedí que se quedara pero no escucho

La mujer nunca accedio a la petición


Carlos


----------



## mhp

charliedays said:


> 1. I asked her to stay but she wouldn't listen
> La mujer no escuchaba la petición pero probablemente al final si lo  hizo.


No, there is no implication that she finally/probably consented to stay.

As noted above:

_will 1. used to express desire, choice, willingness, consent, or in  negative constructions refusal. (MWD)_


----------



## irlo

charliedays said:


> hola, la respuesta es:
> 
> 1. I asked her to stay but she wouldn't listen
> Le pedí que se quedara pero no escuchaba
> 
> La mujer no escuchaba la petición pero probablemente al final si lo hizo.
> 
> and
> 
> 2. I asked her to stay but she didn't listen
> Le pedí que se quedara pero no escucho
> 
> La mujer nunca accedio a la petición
> 
> 
> Carlos


Esas no son las respuestas correctas porque la frase original era "I asked to stay" y no "I asked *her *to say".

Si dices "I asked to stay" significa que tú pediste permisión para quedarte. Si añades "her" entonces sí quiere decir "Le pedí que se quedara...", pero eso no era lo que puso boldslayer en el mensaje inicial.


----------



## craig10

'Le pedí que se quedara pero no me hizo caso'

she wouldn't listen = she ignored me, gave me the deaf ear etc.  It's a common expression in english, at least por aquí


----------



## irlo

craig10 said:


> 'Le pedí que se quedara pero no me hizo caso'
> 
> she wouldn't listen = she ignored me, gave me the deaf ear etc.  It's a common expression in english, at least por aquí


"...pero no me hizo caso" me parece una buena traducción para "but she wouldn't listen", pero fíjate en que (como acabo de mencionar) la frase original era "I asked to stay", no "I asked her to stay".


----------



## mhp

irlo said:


> "...pero no me hizo caso" me parece una buena traducción para "but she wouldn't listen", pero fíjate en que (como acabo de mencionar) la frase original era "I asked to stay", no "I asked her to stay".


Hi irlo,

The original sentence was modified in post #8 by the original poster after someone asked for clarification.


----------



## irlo

mhp said:


> Hi irlo,
> 
> The original sentence was modified in post #8 by the original poster after someone asked for clarification.


Ups, perdón. Gracias, mhp.


----------



## craig10

irlo said:


> "...pero no me hizo caso" me parece una buena traducción para "but she wouldn't listen", pero fíjate en que (como acabo de mencionar) la frase original era "I asked to stay", no "I asked her to stay".


 
Si echas un vistazo al post #8, boldslayer dice allí que se ha equivocado de la oración original.

De todos modos, 'I asked to stay' sería 'Le pedí que me quedara'... I think


----------



## irlo

craig10 said:


> Si echas un vistazo al post #8, boldslayer dice allí que se ha equivocado de la oración original.


Sí, perdón, no me había fijado en eso.



craig10 said:


> De todos modos, 'I asked to stay' sería 'Le pedí que me quedara'... I think


A mí no me suena bien así, creo que usaría una de las dos frases que puso Forero en su primer post:



			
				Forero  said:
			
		

> _*Le pedí quedarme*, pero no me quiso escuchar.
> _(_A ella_)_* le pedí que me permitiera quedarme*, pero no quiso oírme._


----------

